# Goldfish pond beginner in need of startup advise...



## Vickytoria3112 (Jun 4, 2013)

In the process of starting up a pond for goldfish. I already know the gallon size which will be 150gal. It will be above ground.

Any expert knowledge on how to start as well as the water quality needed and how to maintain it (being outdoors and all)?

Any viable information on the best heaters and water conditioners (temp here sometimes gets into the 30s). How to control algae? Will Placo help?

It will be in sunny South Florida.

I already know It will house 2 Commons and 2 Ryukins. Whats the max on stocking.

Please pour your knowledge onto my post. I will make sure I think about every detail. I'm a planner and I like to do it right the first time.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

This is the supplier I use In Florida for all my aquaculture. They are in Apopka, FL. There is a big suppler in Miami who is a customer of mine. (he buys Goldfish from me) I'll look up his info.
R


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Neighborhood Fish Farm
This family is in your area for pond supplies 
R


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I would PM TheKoiMaiden and ask her to take a look. She has vast knowledge on all things pond-y. 

Water conditioner - I use Seachem Safe. It's essentially a super-concentrated version of Prime and 1.5 teaspoons does my whole 500 litre pond. 

What are you looking at for filtration?


----------



## Vickytoria3112 (Jun 4, 2013)

@Ricky: Thanks I will definitely look into them. 

@ Bombalurina: I already purchased a UV filter that will sit submerged at the bottom of the pond. It also has a fountain and a light that turns on automatically at night. I put it in the shed so I don't remember the manufacturer but I remember the box saying all-in-one. It filters 300 gallons. Got it on clearance and I couldn't pass up the price.

Is there anything I should think about when it comes to rain? Not sure if rain water is good in the pond.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Vickytoria3112 said:


> Is there anything I should think about when it comes to rain? Not sure if rain water is good in the pond.


Need a drain so it doesn't overflow. As for as rain goes, its low pH but generally not a problem, unless we have a hurricane then it......

R


----------



## Vickytoria3112 (Jun 4, 2013)

I haven't got back sooner. I was setting up my 25 gallon Platy Paradise...lol + we were putting up Christmas decorations and outdoor lighting and I added a new family member (yes another betta!). 

I wasn't sure on building materials just yet. But I was thinking of faster ways to get the pond going. I need thoughts on the 300 gallon Rubbermaid Stock tank/tub. Also need input on the use of a tile crate (not sure of the sizes yet) and I was going to line the inside with mats. Also need thoughts on using a brand new pool liner I acquired for free from my friend and I was going to use it in the tile crate. With the size pool liner I could line 2 crates and have 2 ponds. Is it safe?


Our new boy Rusty...









Platy Paradise...


----------

